# A bunch of photos from my 3 main tanks



## FinalJenemba

I sort of did this on accident but now that I have im glad it worked out this way. My three main aquarium sort of represent the three main freshwater waterways in aquaria. The Amazon, Lake Tanganyika, and Lake Malawi. The only one that's a strict biotope is the Amazon tank, the Africans have slight cheating in the form of BN Plecos, and the Malawi has some yoyo loaches.

Anyway here are the photo's, all takes with my D200 and either a 35mm 1.8 or 55mm Ai Macro. Not all magazine quality by any means, these are more about the tanks that the photography. Ill post a photo of each tank followed by most of the fish in it. Let me know what you think!

29g Amazon Blackwater










































29g Lake Tanganyika


















































45g Lake Malawi, all Mbuna except for one Lake Victoria cheat


----------



## mot

Sweet tanks and really great photos.


----------



## Zefrik

Are those regular 29 gallon tanks that you de-rimmed yourself?


----------



## Big O

Love the fish! Julis and lulpis, right? Exuse me spelling.


----------



## FinalJenemba

Zefrik said:


> Are those regular 29 gallon tanks that you de-rimmed yourself?


Yep, I de-rim all my tanks now. That's why I chose 29g, its the biggest standard size without a center brace. You can safely de-rim anything as long as it doesn't have a center brace.



Big O said:


> Love the fish! Julis and lulpis, right? Exuse me spelling.


Thanks! Correct on both.


----------



## AquaStudent

Great photos! I love the cichlids! I'd love to start up a Lake Tanganyika tank. Those fish are very cool!

Your scapes are awesome too! Nice work!









This one is my favorite!


----------



## AmandaS

Lovely! What's the fish in your amazon tank, three photos down?


----------



## samamorgan

FinalJenemba said:


>


Beautiful fish! Some type of ram? What species is that?


----------



## LeTigra

OMGosh I love the 2nd tank! I know nothing about cichlids - I'm assuming you have shell dwellers in there? Those little white fish with the yellow dorsals are beautiful. I keep columbian too, aren't they fantastic fish? I keep mine with tiger barbs and they get on great. I just love how eager they are at feeding time : )


----------



## Lukeo85

Awesome fish


----------



## cichnatic

Love all your tanks and great shots also! Is that a leleupi in your tang tank?

The leleupi will get very nasty with the shell dwellers especially the occies. Keep an eye out between them. The leleupi are known to drag the females out from the shells and snatch up the fry inside, seen it first hand.

Your punks and calvus looks awesome.

Are those gold or yellow fin occies?


----------



## Wasserpest

Nice collection!



AmandaS said:


> Lovely! What's the fish in your amazon tank, three photos down?


Apistogramma cacatuoides 'Triple Red' I think.


----------



## Leeroyv

awesome tank collection.. love the first tank


----------



## dreamchick

you have some beautiful fish!


----------



## RobMc

Great photos, your fish and tanks look clean and healthy.

What do you use for lighting? (photography)


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Beautiful pics!


----------



## amajoh

Beautiful pics! I love the snail tank.


----------



## redsea

Great fish/tanks! roud:


----------



## fishboy199413

Very cool tanks! I was wondering where you got the shells for your Tang Tank?


----------



## Shawn123

Nice tank. What is that silver fish with the red fins and blue stripe in pic 5 called? I was thinking about buying some but I want to know more about them. The lady at the fish store said they came in under the same #as neon tetras.


----------



## Nubster

Almost makes me want to start a cichlid tank. I have an empty 75g.....


----------



## jester56

Shawn123 said:


> Nice tank. What is that silver fish with the red fins and blue stripe in pic 5 called? I was thinking about buying some but I want to know more about them. The lady at the fish store said they came in under the same #as neon tetras.


I believe they're glass blood fin tetras. Haven't found a tetra I didn't like!


----------



## scribnibbler

Amazing. So jelly. I love the second one with the shells. Very cool.


----------

